# My GTOs system sounds like ass



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Its a 10 speaker "blowpunked" system that has ok highs (not great) and terrible distorted lows. I'm not a fan of the actual radio either, but I'll leave it in for sake of keeping it stock I guess. I suppose I got spoiled by my Cadillac DHS's Bose system and this SUCKS in comparison.

What do you recommend for the small space I got to get some decent punch? I've always been a 15s fan but definatly ain't got room for that, so I'd like to fit 1 12 in there. It needs to be non-permanent solution so that I can yank it out real quick on the weekends if I go to the track or want to fuck up some ricer wanna-racers :biggrin:

Also, just out of curiousity, do they make a radio to replace this and what DIN do they call this? I'm not familiar with the terminology 

Here's the radio and the trunk space I got to work with. BTW the big block you see in the trunk is the gas tank, so i'm sure ANY bass that is back there will not sound really great up front. This ain't a competion car, I just want some bass fill. So, hopefully something that will sound good with the small space and gas tank issues. Thanks in advance 


[attachmentid=347313]

[attachmentid=347316]


[attachmentid=347318]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Whats your price range for a sub and amp? Id remove the rear speakers and do a single ported 12 or sealed 15. 

My first choice would be a RE SE 12/15 w/400-600w.
My second choice would be an Alpine Type R w/same power.

both speakers perform well in sealed boxes but do alot better in low tuned ported boxes.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

your screwed on the head unit, they don't sell a in dash kit for that car, nore is the space for a regular aftermarket reciever there. you'd have to modify the dash to make it wider.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 05:32 PM~4192894
> *Whats your price range for a sub and amp? Id remove the rear speakers and do a single ported 12 or sealed 15.
> 
> My first choice would be a RE SE 12/15 w/400-600w.
> ...


Price range 500-1000 depending, dont need to hit 140db, just want a good 120-130ish out of it. 

I'd be cool with a sealed 15, thats what i've had before (a pair) and I liked it but lately people bash the sealed boxes :dunno:

I just measured it and the trunk opening space was 42 wide, 19 tall and 19 deep (conservative measurements) so it seems I could get away with a 15 after all. I have been wanting to try out RE's equipment. Thanks  Whats your experience with running amps on the high level input side from a stock radio? I've always only used the low levels on aftermarkets.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 12 2005, 04:48 PM~4192984
> *Price range 500-1000 depending, dont need to hit 140db, just want a good 120-130ish out of it.
> 
> I'd be cool with a sealed 15, thats what i've had before (a pair) and I liked it but lately people bash the sealed boxes :dunno:
> ...


um, you always take your smallest measurements for a trunk opening.


from the looks of it, you'd barely get a 15" sub enclosure in there, and it would be facing one of the sides of the car.....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 12 2005, 05:48 PM~4192984
> *Price range 500-1000 depending, dont need to hit 140db, just want a good 120-130ish out of it.
> 
> I'd be cool with a sealed 15, thats what i've had before (a pair) and I liked it but lately people bash the sealed boxes :dunno:
> ...


The only RE subs that Ive heard and liked in sealed boxes were the SE and XXX so if you are set on a 15 those are the only ones Id rec. in this application. 
The SX slams in ported boxes, I think a single 12 in a 2-2.5^ft box w/25-40in port tuned to 30-35hz would be quite nice. 

If you dont have a problem with buying refurbished equipment www.ikesound.com has DEI 1500ds for 135 ([email protected]) and Orion 1200ds (1200x1 @1ohm for 190)
If you want a bnib amp Snyper Audio on ebay sells the 1200d for 285 shipped w/1yr warranty,the RE 12.1 is 399 retail iirc.

I do alot of installs with high level inputs for customers and they work fine.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 05:51 PM~4192998
> *um, you always take your smallest measurements for a trunk opening.
> from the looks of it, you'd barely get a 15" sub enclosure in there, and it would be facing one of the sides of the car.....
> *


um he has enough space to fire a 15 torwards the lisc plate in that car.....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 03:32 PM~4192894
> *Whats your price range for a sub and amp? Id remove the rear speakers and do a single ported 12 or sealed 15.
> 
> My first choice would be a RE SE 12/15 w/400-600w.
> ...


how could you go from RE to alpine?! :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 05:01 PM~4193055
> *um he has enough space to fire a 15 torwards the lisc plate in that car.....
> *


indeed, i'm sure its not a worry, but what about getting the spare tire out


----------



## radiohead76 (Nov 10, 2005)

add a bass shaker :banghead:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 06:16 PM~4193114
> *how could you go from RE to alpine?! :cheesy:
> *


uh figured he didnt want to spend alot of money....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 05:16 PM~4193114
> *how could you go from RE to alpine?! :cheesy:
> *




maybe because they're real close in terms of performance and price. I dig alpine more cause you can pick um up even at best buy.. Its clearly their best sub. You can even get a cheap used Alpine R 12 for about 50 bucks just to try out, while RE subs are way harder to find


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 06:32 PM~4193180
> *while RE subs are way harder to find
> *


if you live under a rock..... :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 04:32 PM~4193180
> *maybe because they're real close in terms of performance and price.  I dig alpine more cause you can pick um up even at best buy..  Its clearly their best sub.  You can even get a cheap used Alpine R 12 for about 50 bucks just to try out, while RE subs are way harder to find
> *


I see what your saying, but i'd rather have an RE sub, then an alpine...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radiohead76_@Nov 12 2005, 05:26 PM~4193149
> *add a bass shaker :banghead:
> *


don't post in here again :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 05:59 PM~4193746
> *don't post in here again :uh:
> *


:roflmao: think he was j/k


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

one 12 or 15 in a semi- small enclosure is not gonna make a difference really at a track or on your performance in the street. it would be like having a small child in your backseat..your not gonna notice it, lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 12 2005, 03:25 PM~4192870
> *Its a 10 speaker "blowpunked" system that has ok highs (not great) and terrible distorted lows. I'm not a fan of the actual radio either, but I'll leave it in for sake of keeping it stock I guess. I suppose I got spoiled by my Cadillac DHS's Bose system and this SUCKS in comparison.
> 
> What do you recommend for the small space I got to get some decent punch? I've always been a 15s fan but definatly ain't got room for that, so I'd like to fit 1 12 in there. It needs to be non-permanent solution so that I can yank it out real quick on the weekends if I go to the track or want to fuck up some ricer wanna-racers :biggrin:
> ...


Brain posted a web site a a little while ago, for a website that makes custom enclosures for cars, can't rember what the link was tho...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 07:18 PM~4193816
> *Brain posted a web site a a little while ago, for a website that makes custom enclosures for cars, can't rember what the link was tho...
> *


thunderforms :dunno:

mtx is the only company i know of off the top of my head, i'm sure there are others though.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 08:18 PM~4193816
> *Brain posted a web site a a little while ago, for a website that makes custom enclosures for cars, can't rember what the link was tho...
> *


usually made of ABS and arent worth the outrageous pricing...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Whos is this Brain person that you speak of?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 12 2005, 07:17 PM~4194163
> *Whos is this Brain person that you speak of?
> *


:dunno:
That guy who has a tendance to own people alot :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 07:52 PM~4194008
> *usually made of ABS and arent worth the outrageous pricing...
> *


indeed, nothing beats regular mdf...shaddup, don't talk about the wood i used to build my box...lol


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 05:51 PM~4192998
> *um, you always take your smallest measurements for a trunk opening.
> from the looks of it, you'd barely get a 15" sub enclosure in there, and it would be facing one of the sides of the car.....
> *


I'm not sure what I missed here, I did say conservative measurements meaning its more like 43ish and 19 3/4 but I rounded down  Wasn't sure if you were agreeing or tryin to tell me something I already knew :dunno: 



1ofakind, you're right its not much but 100lbs is 1/10th second 1/4 mile and plus you never know when I got to take it out to fit groceries or if the family goes out of town 

pitbullx, thanks for the advice. Looks like I got at least 6.6cu/ft total to work with (i used 17x 17x 40 inside just for low end guess). Looks like SE specs say 4cu/ft ported and 2cu/ft sealed. I could go 2 sealed or 1 ported hmm. 

Now, the question is what would you do in a covertable? I say this because my car seems much like one because of the gas tank between the subs and the cabin. In this case, I would think a sealed enclosure would be better because the ported box moving the air may not get the right sound pressures into the cabin. What do you guys think?

Also, I stopped by a sound shop that someone I know runs and he said to go with this JL eq processor that works off the classII line that has low level outputs to be used with the amp. It seemed cool...better then the walmart converters I've seen lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

4cu/ft ported box tuned to 30hz


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 12 2005, 10:28 PM~4194570
> *
> pitbullx, thanks for the advice. Looks like I got at least 6.6cu/ft total to work with (i used 17x 17x 40 inside just for low end guess). Looks like SE specs say 4cu/ft ported and 2cu/ft sealed. I could go 2 sealed or 1 ported hmm.
> 
> ...


Id go with 2 SE 15s in a 5^ft sealed box w/heavy stuffing (can go smaller if needed). Id use the RE 12.1 or any other comperable amp to drive the pair. This setup will be louder,have better transient response, and better low end than the single 15 running off of 600w imo.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 08:59 PM~4194754
> *Id go with 2 SE 15s in a 5^ft sealed box w/heavy stuffing (can go smaller if needed). Id use the RE 12.1 or any other comperable amp to drive the pair. This setup will be louder,have better transient response, and better low end  than the single 15 running off of 600w imo.
> *


Thats good... That sounds like it will fit


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 06:51 PM~4192998
> *um, you always take your smallest measurements for a trunk opening.
> *



joe6pt0 > j00


have you seen some of the shit joe has created on his own, i think he knows how to take a measurement to see if something will fit.....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 13 2005, 07:46 PM~4198670
> *joe6pt0 > j00
> have you seen some of the shit joe has created on his own, i think he knows how to take a measurement to see if something will fit.....
> *


as small as those new gto's are, those measurements didn't sound adequet at first, which is why I thought differently


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 09:46 PM~4199070
> *as small as those new gto's are, those measurements didn't sound adequet at first, which is why I thought differently
> *


do u own one?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 13 2005, 09:39 PM~4199484
> *do u own one?
> *


me personally? no i would never buy anything newer than 1996 from garbage motors, because thats the last year they made a "real" car, all this front wheel drive garbage needs to go, and these new gtslows are junk.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:41 PM~4199504
> *me personally? no i would never buy anything newer than 1996 from garbage motors, because thats the last year they made a "real" car, all this front wheel drive garbage needs to go, and these new gtslows are junk.
> *


so u believe the GTO is front wheel drive?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 13 2005, 10:45 PM~4199530
> *so u believe the GTO is front wheel drive?
> *


:roflmao: 

* Engine: 400 hp, 395lb-ft torque, 6.0L Gen IV LS2 V8
* Technology: *Rear-wheel drive* and independent rear suspension
* Transmission: 4L65-E 4-speed automatic transmission (Available manual)
* Sound: 200 watt Blaupunkt Surround Sound entertainment system


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 13 2005, 09:45 PM~4199530
> *so u believe the GTO is front wheel drive?
> *


durrrr, dude, i know its rwd, but its still garbage


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:50 PM~4199575
> *durrrr, dude, i know its rwd, but its still garbage
> *


other then the shitty gas mileage and barely any cargo room..it's a pretty nice car for it's class


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:50 PM~4199575
> *durrrr, dude, i know its rwd, but its still garbage
> *


and your beloved ford has done so much better?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 13 2005, 10:57 PM~4199643
> *and your beloved ford has done so much better?
> *


hey hey, no crackin on fords, just plain ones maybe :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2005, 09:55 PM~4199618
> *other then the shitty gas mileage and barely any cargo room..it's a pretty nice car for it's class
> *


it looks like a new body style impala mixed with a cavalier, how the hell is it nice?

nore is it worth the price tag they are tryin to push on it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 09:50 PM~4199575
> *durrrr, dude, i know its rwd, but its still garbage
> *


And you drive a base model ford truck talk about a pos
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:58 PM~4199653
> *it looks like a new body style impala mixed with a cavalier, how the hell is it nice?
> 
> nore is it worth the price tag they are tryin to push on it.
> *


it's nice because of the modified vette engine under the hood..and the crisp as hell handling...you won't find 400 horses in a cavalier or impala :uh: 

go test drive one..i'm sure you'll enjoy driving it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2005, 09:58 PM~4199660
> *And you drive a base model ford truck talk about a pos
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


goes through the mud, and i can fit a louder sub system in it than that pos car as well 

not to mention i get better gas mileage, and can haul more than the base model v6 chevy same as mine :roflmao:

don't get into this arguement, because gm will ALWAYS loose to ford, it always has, and always will 


as for the 400 horses, i'd like to know where they are hiding, because i don't see these marvelous 13.3 or whatever second runs in the quarter mile at the local drag strip, i see more like 14 seconds or slower :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

shitty reaction times can be blamed for that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 11:03 PM~4199692
> *
> as for the 400 horses, i'd like to know where they are hiding, because i don't see these marvelous 13.3 or whatever second runs in the quarter mile at the local drag strip, i see more like 14 seconds or slower :roflmao:
> *


that's the specifications given from pontiac..

Engines ohv V8
Size, liters/cu. in	6.0/364
Horsepower @ rpm	400 @ 5200
Torque (lb-ft) @ rpm	395 @ 4000
Availability	Standard
EPA city / highway mpg
6-speed manual	16/25
4-speed automatic	16/21


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2005, 11:00 PM~4199668
> *it's nice because of the modified vette engine under the hood..and the crisp as hell handling...you won't find 400 horses in a cavalier or impala :uh:
> 
> go test drive one..i'm sure you'll enjoy driving it.
> *


no he wont... he cant handle real power...


gm underates hp while ford overrates it...


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

Joe,

I'm not the stereo guru but I would go with a ported 12 or 15 since you will be taking it out. I never liked sealed boxes in smaller cabin spaced cars.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what would fords equivelant be to the GTO...a mustang? pfft, it's got 100 less horsepower!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Nov 13 2005, 11:11 PM~4199756
> *Joe,
> 
> I'm not the stereo guru but I would go with a ported 12 or 15 since you will be taking it out. I never liked sealed boxes in smaller cabin spaced cars.
> *


uh a smaller cabin = less space to pressurize = louder :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2005, 11:11 PM~4199758
> *what would fords equivelant be to the GTO...a mustang? pfft, it's got 100 less horsepower!
> *


he will probably say the SUPERCHARGED cobra :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 13 2005, 10:31 PM~4199879
> *he will probably say the SUPERCHARGED cobra  :uh:
> *



ford still in business? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:03 PM~4199692
> *goes through the mud, and i can fit a louder sub system in it than that pos car as well
> 
> not to mention i get better gas mileage, and can haul more than the base model v6 chevy same as mine :roflmao:
> ...


Whatever dude, I worked for ford for 3 years, thats how I base my decision, now I work for dodge. Chevy and Dodge build way better trucks.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 11:03 PM~4199692
> *goes through the mud, and i can fit a louder sub system in it than that pos car as well
> 
> not to mention i get better gas mileage, and can haul more than the base model v6 chevy same as mine :roflmao:
> ...


your fatass drives a v6 pickup and you have the nerve to call a GTO a pos :roflmao: your mom must have dropped you on your head....

and that car does have 400hp... you cant base your idiotic opinions off of other retards that live in the sticks that dont know how to drive... Ive seen a twin turbo supra run 15s does that mean all of them are slow?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Nov 13 2005, 10:07 PM~4199725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


base model cobra non supercharged model, btw, you were just comparing it to the base model mustang gt, which also costs about 8-10 grand less than that "thing"



> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Nov 13 2005, 10:31 PM~4199879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: sorry, but when i was 19 years old, thats the best i could afford, i'm only 20 now, i coulda bought a fully loaded focus(which woulda looked too comical being as big as i am), or even a decently loaded taraus(which i didn't wanna be seen in a family car), i refused to look at chevy, they've been having too many problems lately, and don't try to deny it.


btw, i thought about buying a colorado before i bought this truck, but after hearing soo many bad things about them, i've made the right descision to stick with fords, never had a problem with them.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 14 2005, 08:57 AM~4201397
> *
> base model cobra non supercharged model, btw, you were just comparing it to the base model mustang gt, which also costs about 8-10 grand less than that "thing"
> 
> *


thats the base model GTO..why wouldn't you compare it to fords base model? they are in the same class.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 14 2005, 09:13 AM~4201634
> *thats the base model GTO..why wouldn't you compare it to fords base model? they are in the same class.
> *


no, the mustang gt is not in the same class as the gto, for one thing, price, for another, it has a much larger motor, 5.7L to be exact, comparing that to a 4.6L is not comparing same class's, now, the new gt500, which has the 5.4L in it, and is not supercharged, is in the same class, but you wouldn't wanna be fair would you?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

so now that you girls have finished bickering...has any1 found out if he can fit an aftermarket cd player? :cheesy:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

:roflmao: draaron2004 needs to do more research before he tries to talk shit


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 14 2005, 10:33 AM~4201719
> *no, the mustang gt is not in the same class as the gto, for one thing, price, for another, it has a much larger motor, 5.7L to be exact, comparing that to a 4.6L is not comparing same class's, now, the new gt500, which has the 5.4L in it, and is not supercharged, is in the same class, but you wouldn't wanna be fair would you?
> *


here now go look at those specs again :roflmao:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

4.2L V6 regular cab F150 - What's wrong, didn't they make that in Mens?

:roflmao: Who said that? :roflmao: I seen it in someone's signature, made me :rofl:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 14 2005, 09:52 AM~4201810
> *so now that you girls have finished bickering...has any1 found out if he can fit an aftermarket cd player?  :cheesy:
> *


we established that a few pages ago :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 14 2005, 10:17 AM~4201909
> *4.2L V6 regular cab F150 - What's wrong, didn't they make that in Mens?
> 
> :roflmao: Who said that? :roflmao: I seen it in someone's signature, made me :rofl:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@~~~
> *base model cobra non supercharged model, btw, you were just comparing it to the base model mustang gt, which also costs about 8-10 grand less than that "thing"*


The last Cobras made were in 03-04 and were 4.6L SUPERCHARGED @ 390HP. Look it up. They also cost $35k sticker price. The GT was right around $30k. 

So, which would you like to compare again? :dunno:

Sticker on the 6.0L 2005 GTO 400HP is $33,690. I paid less than 30k for it. 

Do your research before you spout off at the mouth son


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 14 2005, 11:17 AM~4201909
> *4.2L V6 regular cab F150 - What's wrong, didn't they make that in Mens?
> 
> :roflmao: Who said that? :roflmao: I seen it in someone's signature, made me :rofl:
> *


I was rocking that for awhile... I cant remember who said it though...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 14 2005, 12:17 PM~4201909
> *4.2L V6 regular cab F150 - What's wrong, didn't they make that in Mens?
> 
> :roflmao: Who said that? :roflmao: I seen it in someone's signature, made me :rofl:
> *


hahahahaha

that was when he first posted up his ride, he got clowned on that one, tough break i guess...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 14 2005, 12:14 PM~4202495
> *The last Cobras made were in 03-04 and were 4.6L SUPERCHARGED @ 390HP. Look it up. They also cost $35k sticker price. The GT was right around $30k.
> 
> So, which would you like to compare again? :dunno:
> ...


i'd like to know where you got that 30k dollar sticker price on a 2005 mustang gt, or an 04, or an 03...because they've always been right around 25k for the base model, not the drop top, unless of course, you can get a drop top gto for 33k 


so you wan't some research son eh?

aight

http://autos.yahoo.com/newcars/ford_mustan...e_overview.html
so where'd 30k come from?

http://motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_...ang/index2.html
hrm, looks like you were lookin at the convertible :roflmao:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 15 2005, 05:27 PM~4211383
> *i'd like to know where you got that 30k dollar sticker price on a 2005 mustang gt, or an 04, or an 03...because they've always been right around 25k for the base model, not the drop top, unless of course, you can get a drop top gto for 33k
> so you wan't some research son eh?
> 
> ...


Ok dumbshit, are we going to talk apples to apples or apples to oranges? Example, don't compare a V6 2WD Ford truck to a V8 4wd chevy/dodge/etc if you are going to argue price. Here, I did the leg work FOR you right on FORD's website.

http://www54.forddirect.fordvehicles.com/D...952&statetoken=

Go in, select the upgrade stereo 10speaker, in dash changer just like the GTO. Select the leather interior package, select the anti theft system,

Special Packages MSRP 


Interior Upgrade Package $450.00 

- Leather-Wrapped Steering Wheel with Satin Aluminum Spokes 
- Satin Aluminum-Plated Shift Lever with Automatic Transmission 
- Bright Polished Register Rings and Bright Shift Knob for Manual Transmission 
- Satin Aluminum-Plated Door Handles 
- Satin Aluminum Door Sill Scuff Plate with Bright MUSTANG Lettering Insert 
- Dark Charcoal Aberdeen Pattern Front Door Panel Inserts 
- Satin Aluminum Finish Instrument Panel Appliqué - Ribbed Pattern 
- Special New Bright Polished Six-Gauge Cluster with MyColor Feature and Message Center 



Interior Sport Appearance Package $195.00 

- Leather-Wrapped Steering Wheel with Satin Aluminum Spokes 
- Satin Aluminum-Plated Shifter Lever with Automatic Transmission or Bright Shift Knob with Manual Transmission 


Options/Upgrades  

Shaker 1000 Audio System - AM/FM Stereo w/In-Dash CDx6, MP3 & 10-Audiophile Speakers $1,295.00 

17" Bright Machined Cast Aluminum Wheels $195.00 

Active Anti-Theft System (Incl. Perimeter Inclination & Intrusion Alarms) $295.00 


Total MSRP:

$29,275.00


Total Invoice:
$27,166.00 

Package: Premium Request Lease Quote
See Vehicle Details 
Eng/Trans: 4.6L 3V V8 / TR3650 5-Spd Man 
Colors: Ext: Black / Int: Med Parch 


I dont know why something crawled in your big ass an died, but you need it removed. Its time for you to shut the fuck up and get out of my post. I did the research, and bought what I want. Just because your broke ass is stuck in a $12k truck that you are all proud of doesn't give you the right to come into my thread and talk shit about a car that I worked very hard to buy. You never helped in this thread, only started bullshit. I'm not brand biased. My old name WAS Joe5pt0 because of my old stang. If I buy a new truck it'll probably be a Ford F250 4x4. My grandfather retired from Ford in Chicago heights. This whole Ford vs GM thing isn't working. Mainly because you don't know what the fuck you are talking about. Now go take your base model piece of shit and sit in the corner, you lost, your points were weak, get over it. You are not allowed to post in my thread anymore. Go away.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:0 Smackdown, just like on TV!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Hold it down B I gotta go to bed lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:
i love when people get soo hostile on the internet, makes for great entertainment


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 16 2005, 06:20 AM~4215560
> * My old name WAS Joe5pt0 because of my old stang. If I buy a new truck it'll probably be a Ford F250 4x4. *



does that mean you'll change your name to Joe4pt6


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 16 2005, 09:19 PM~4220778
> *does that mean you'll change your name to Joe4pt6
> *


yea right, he wants that in mens, so it would be Joe5pt4


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 17 2005, 06:07 AM~4222887
> *yea right, he wants that in mens, so it would be Joe5pt4
> *


:roflmao: no kidding :rofl:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 16 2005, 10:19 PM~4220778
> *does that mean you'll change your name to Joe4pt6
> *


I chose what makes me happiest of the cars I got I guess, got to go to my roots in sports cars since thats how I started out. Right now I got two 3.8s, a 5.0, a 5.4, a 5.7 and now this 6.0. I got rid of my 4.6 northstar


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 17 2005, 06:00 AM~4222932
> *I chose what makes me happiest of the cars I got I guess, got to go to my roots in sports cars since thats how I started out. Right now I got two 3.8s, a 5.0, a 5.4, a 5.7 and now this 6.0. I got rid of my 4.6 northstar
> *


where's the 4.3L csb v8?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 17 2005, 06:59 PM~4227147
> *where's the 4.3L csb v8?
> *


Didn't know I ever owned a 262 V8, fill me in :dunno: 

I had a 260ci olds V8 before...well and I had a 255ci V8 Ford. Didn't know they made that did you?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 21 2005, 10:14 AM~4247982
> *Didn't know I ever owned a 262 V8, fill me in :dunno:
> 
> I had a 260ci olds V8 before...well and I had a 255ci V8 Ford. Didn't know they made that did you?
> *


oh, nvm, i thought you were goin for all the old school sports cars motors, didn't know you were goin for the ones you actually owned, my bad. but withouta doubt, it was a badass motor for its time.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Well it looks like there's a guy on the LS2GTO forums that is selling custom in dash kits to fit the goat. I could probably make somethign similar I suppose











Also, I seen someone posted up that they built seperate boxes and put 8s in the rear windows to replace the factory WEAK subs. The boxes were .45 cu/ft each.

So, are there any really nice banging 8s out there that would work with that size box? The rear window is slanted really close to the rear deck (like a hatch system) so the 8s should actually sound decent if I get a good set.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

just let us build u a box for a 15 :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Nov 23 2005, 08:07 PM~4266673
> *Well it looks like there's a guy on the LS2GTO forums that is selling custom in dash kits to fit the goat. I could probably make somethign similar I suppose
> 
> Also, I seen someone posted up that they built seperate boxes and put 8s in the rear windows to replace the factory WEAK subs. The boxes were .45 cu/ft each.
> ...


do some research on image dynamics id v.3 8's 

you won't be disapointed at all, very good subs for the money.....


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 11:03 PM~4199692
> *goes through the mud, and i can fit a louder sub system in it than that pos car as well
> 
> not to mention i get better gas mileage, and can haul more than the base model v6 chevy same as mine :roflmao:
> ...


So what was that about all "these marvelous 13.3 or whatever second runs..."??

woo hoo Went to the track for my birthday.

Not bad for bone stock besides the Borla catback.
Top 10 of the day: (EDIT: Added 2 more slips I found! 1b and 3b)

Place 60ft 1/8 ET 1/8 MPH 1/4 ET 1/4 MPH
*1 1.879 8.314 85.74 12.865 108.66*
1b 1.893 8.371 85.24 12.937 108.39
2 1.904 8.388 85.41 12.957 108.13
3 1.928 8.418 85.53 12.971 108.71
3b 1.905 8.404 84.92 12.996 107.67
4 1.902 8.422 84.43 13.028 107.15
5 2.039 8.455 85.37 13.039 107.93
6 2.051 8.536 85.37 13.099 107.60
7 1.939 8.512 84.60 13.118 107.41
8 1.968 8.533 84.88 13.123 107.61












Guess the fools you saw at the track didn't know how to handle thier cars.


(its ok, you can respond...we won't go looking for you again for this one :biggrin


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

talk about bringing back dead posts..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> *Guess the fools you saw at the track didn't know how to handle thier cars.
> (its ok, you can respond...we won't go looking for you again for this one :biggrin
> *


eh, that was the problem, none of them know how to drive, all high school kids driving daddies new toy, and that was months ago, that mustang never leaves the garage when its snowing out, or the chance of snow, or rain.

but congrats on your time in the 1/8th mile


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 19 2006, 11:34 PM~5082892
> *talk about bringing back dead posts..
> *


I hold grudges for years and NEVER forget when people talk shit....ask Chuck


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 19 2006, 10:44 PM~5082965
> *I hold grudges for years and NEVER forget when people talk shit....ask Chuck
> *


well excuse me, i'm sorry i popped off at the mouth when i shouldn't have.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2006, 11:37 PM~5082914
> *eh, that was the problem, none of them know how to drive, all high school kids driving daddies new toy, and that was months ago, that mustang never leaves the garage when its snowing out, or the chance of snow, or rain.
> 
> but congrats on your time in the 1/8th mile
> *


Mine doesn't leave in the rain either....that's why I have 5 other cars...ok so the impala don't play in the rain either so that leaves 4 but one is the wife's so I got 3 to drive in the rain/snow...no problem.

Thanks, but I was referring to my 1/4 mile times and your reference to how slow these GTOs are  12.8 in the 1/8th wouldn't be much to brag about huh?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2006, 11:51 PM~5082979
> *well excuse me, i'm sorry i popped off at the mouth when i shouldn't have.
> *


apology accepted


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 19 2006, 10:52 PM~5082990
> *Mine doesn't leave in the rain either....that's why I have 5 other cars...ok so the impala don't play in the rain either so that leaves 4 but one is the wife's so I got 3 to drive in the rain/snow...no problem.
> 
> Thanks, but I was referring to my 1/4 mile times and your reference to how slow these GTOs are  12.8 in the 1/8th wouldn't be much to brag about huh?
> *


nevermind, i didn't read that far, i'm tired and i have to get up for work at 3 am and being its almost 11 pm, i'm not gonna get much sleep as is, just can't fall asleep.

but a 12.8 ain't bad, bout a second faster than the mustang we have in our garage, which is virtually stock, cept for cold air and exhaust


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

k maybe i'm just being lazy, but did you ever fix your whole soundsystem sounding crappy deal being thats what this topic was about to begin with?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 20 2006, 12:05 AM~5083069
> *k maybe i'm just being lazy, but did you ever fix your whole soundsystem sounding crappy deal being thats what this topic was about to begin with?
> *


Actually, I bandaided it by turning off the stock distortion limiter and turning the gain on the stock amp up from mid to full. It really helped a ton allowing the subs to hit and not distort the front and side speakers. I decided no reason to really up the sound system because I drive with it low listening to the exhaust more than anything  Might throw an MP3 player in it for convience though.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Draarong ur presence is required in another thread...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

um, which one?


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 10:03 PM~4199692
> *goes through the mud, and i can fit a louder sub system in it than that pos car as well
> 
> not to mention i get better gas mileage, and can haul more than the base model v6 chevy same as mine :roflmao:
> ...


where the fuck do you get that, the local strip is 1/8th mile bud :uh: ..they havnt ran 1/4 since the '70's


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Mar 21 2006, 10:31 PM~5096235
> *where the fuck do you get that, the local strip is 1/8th mile bud :uh: ..they havnt ran 1/4 since the '70's
> *


route 41 raceway....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 19 2006, 11:57 PM~5083017
> *nevermind, i didn't read that far, i'm tired and i have to get up for work at 3 am and being its almost 11 pm, i'm not gonna get much sleep as is, just can't fall asleep.
> 
> but a 12.8 ain't bad, bout a second faster than the mustang we have in our garage, which is virtually stock, cept for cold air and exhaust
> *


I take it youve never raced in your entire life since you think a second isnt alot of time....


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

do a glove comparment headunit... ive seen alot of race cars mount them there...


----------

